# How to get p7zip GUI working on FreeBSD?



## First_Law_of_Unix (Sep 9, 2022)

It seems the p7zip is deleted from the ports:






						FreshPorts -- archivers/p7zip: File archiver with high compression ratio
					

p7zip is a Unix port of 7-Zip, a file archiver with high compression ratio (www.7-zip.org) with lots of features:  * 7-Zip is free software distributed under the GNU LGPL * High compression ratio in new 7z format with LZMA compression   o Unicode file names   o Variable dictionary size (up to 4...




					www.freshports.org
				




I'm using PeaZip and it is throwing errors when trying to compress files:




Anyone able to get p7zip GUI archiver to work on FreeBSD 13.1?

Thanks.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 9, 2022)

archivers/7-zip is the replacement for archivers/p7zip.

It seems that you are using KDE, what about using archivers/ark?


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Sep 11, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> archivers/7-zip is the replacement for archivers/p7zip.



Thanks, I will try 7-zip. I hope there is a GUI implication of it.



Alexander88207 said:


> It seems that you are using KDE, what about using archivers/ark?



Generally had issues with Ark previously because it did not support many formats for extraction as to p7zip. Maybe Ark supports many formats like 7zip as of now since I see many are recommending Ark.


----------

